# Aristo TE ART 5471 receiver no power problem



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used and Aristo ART 5471 receiver ever since starting my layout outside. A few years ago I recall sending it back to Aristo and they replaced the power switch on the unit. It appears the switch has gone bad again. When the power to the unit is turned on then the ON/ OFF switch is switched to on, no power on light or power is available. Ive checked the obvious with the fuse and its ok.
The last time I saw it go on there was a small audible "snap or pop" sound, the power indicator light came on briefly then went off. I'm guessing the switch is burnt out again.

Any thoughts or suggestions? Is this an easy do it yourself fix to remove and replace the switch or should I just ship it back and let Aristo check it over again???

Thanks
PauL H


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just jumper out the switch and never have a 'bad' switch issue again.


----------

